# dtc p0420 code.. i need some help!!!



## trippinsting (Feb 26, 2007)

hey guys. i know im new to this forum. well i have an 2002 2.5 nissan altima. 
for the past couple of weeks ive had my ses light on. and i finally checked the error codes and it came up with p0420. and i have read some threads already on the forums but i dont quite understand it yet. some people are saying is a cat gone bad or the sensors gone bad. and then i hear it might be a gasket problem. so im really lost. regarding the gasket problem i see that if you check the coolant level and if it goes down it should be a gasket problem. and so far i think thas the case. but i dont want it to be. haha. (basically i have no money to afford it) i mean i just dont want to spend tons of money to fix it. who does really? well anyways i plan on bringin it to the dealer but thats my last resort. so i was wondering if there is anyone out there that can help me out. and tell me what the issuse is. better yet can anyone find me a reliable mechcanic out there. im here in the san gabriel valley.. around the pomona/diamond bar/walnut area. well thanks if anyone can help me out. and thanks in advance.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

it needs a cat


----------

